# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Umówienie wizyty u lekarza przed 18 rokiem życia

## Rahh

Czy mogę umówić się prywatnie do lekarza przed ukończeniem 18 lat , jednakże w czasie wizyty będę już osobą pełnoletnią. Czy lekarz rodzinny, będzie wiedział o tej wizycie?

----------

